# Well and Good De-Shedding Tool



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I googled the item and I think it's one of these two? Which both have blades on them from what I can tell. These can irritate the skin easily due to micro abrasions. I'd recommend stopping for at least 2 weeks and stop him from scratching (cause that will exacerbate the situation) and see if the itching settles down.


----------



## overmyer24 (Oct 27, 2014)

Morning - thanks, it's the one on the left.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

overmyer24 said:


> Morning - thanks, it's the one on the left.


I had used a similar tool. I could unloop it (resembled a draw knife) and use the flat edge as a squeegee to get water out of the coat. I am going to guess that many don't like either tool.


----------



## overmyer24 (Oct 27, 2014)

Thank you both for your responses. I assumed as much, but wasn't sure. We use a Yellow one similar to the item on the right, but he has not had issues with that. We also don't "comb" him all the time.

Thanks again.


----------

